# PTSD, Depression, IBS and hyperarousal



## Rocki (Aug 27, 2001)

Hi all. Here's an abstract on the relationship among the above. I don't know why more hasn't been done to integrate the research! It's long known in PTSD and Dissociative Disorders research the wide-reaching effects that complex trauma has on the body yet I find clinicians to be lacking in any of this education. I'm not asking if people suffered abuse, I'm simply noting that HPA-axis,etc.,etc. has been studied for so very long that the same ground seems to be covered over and over again by other researchers in other disciplines. I have one very important question for those who want to tackle it. In Complex Post-traumtic Stress Syndrome where is the research to tell us whether someone who suffered severe, chronic traumatic stress (including major life events)can ever reverse the neuropsychoendocrinological damage or is it just a matter of manageing symptoms over a lifetime? Gayle http://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/entrez/query.f...9&dopt=Abstract


----------



## trbell (Nov 1, 2000)

Rocki, I'm quite sure that any psychologist would be aware of the connections, as well as most doctors. You're right though about less well trained people.tom


----------

